# 20+ vaccinated long-term care residents positive: 14 June 21



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

20+ positive (week of 14 June 21) in a single Mississippi facility.  All received 2nd dose in late February, early March.  Most employees vaccinated at the same time. Facility has stringent guidelines in place for unvaccinated staff and visitors.  So far, no staff member has tested positive.

As time passes, cases in vaccinated people are steadily increasing.  This is especially true for vaccinated obese, elderly and those with factors such as diabetes and immune system abnormalities who are the most likely to not develop antibodies even when vaccinated.  

Please, please remember that even if you've been vaccinated to take precautions if you feel even slightly unwell with symptoms consistent with Covid; you are contagious even with mild symptoms.


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

Exactly the same information we get about flu shots.  And the vaccine is not effective in the very same people it's heavily marketed to - the elderly, diabetics, etc.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

More than 500 Tennesseans contracted COVID-19 after being vaccinated

https://newschannel9.com/news/local...ns-contracted-covid-19-after-being-vaccinated


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

This virus mutates quickly.  With all the variants out there. we're in for real trouble, if we don't find a way to stop the spread.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm not trying to fuel any debate here.  At this point I have things going on that are much more pressing of my attention.  If in fact these are significant events, there is little to nothing I can do about.  Here are some questions right off the top of my head:

Are these people actually sick or are they just being tested and getting positive results?
What tests are being used.  
Are they being tested because they have symptoms?
If they have symptoms, are they mild, moderate, severe,  some fall in each category? 
Are those testing positive more likely to be contagious ? 

 Without context numbers may be meaningful or they may be  something that doesn't  mean much at all.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 18, 2021)

Nearly 4,000 Breakthrough COVID Infections Have Now Been Reported in Mass.​Health experts are urging vaccinated people to get tested for coronavirus, even for the most mild symptoms, as breakthrough infections continue to be reported​https://www.nbcboston.com/news/loca...tions-have-now-been-reported-in-mass/2408052/


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I'm not trying to fuel any debate here.  At this point I have things going on that are much more pressing of my attention.  If in fact these are significant events, there is little to nothing I can do about.  Here are some questions right off the top of my head:
> 
> Are these people actually sick or are they just being tested and getting positive results?
> What tests are being used.
> ...



All residents and staff were tested using both rapid and PCR for everyone because a cluster of residents started displaying symptoms within days of each other.  Some positives are asymptomatic BUT remember any degree of infection is contagious.  It's too early to tell the severity of infection.  Will know more about severity within the next week or so.


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> 20+ positive (week of 14 June 21) in a single Mississippi facility.  All received 2nd dose in late February, early March.  Most employees vaccinated at the same time. Facility has stringent guidelines in place for unvaccinated staff and visitors.  So far, no staff member has tested positive.
> 
> As time passes, cases in vaccinated people are steadily increasing.  This is especially true for vaccinated obese, elderly and those with factors such as diabetes and immune system abnormalities who are the most likely to not develop antibodies even when vaccinated.
> 
> Please, please remember that even if you've been vaccinated to take precautions if you feel even slightly unwell with symptoms consistent with Covid; you are contagious even with mild symptoms.


There are other cases that don't involve obese, elderly or immune system abnormalities where the vaccine just doesn't work because it was not sufficiently tested & studied.  Safe & effective vaccine development is a 10-15 year process.  So, we can't expect more than we're getting.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> There are other cases that don't involve obese, elderly or immune system abnormalities where the vaccine just doesn't work because it was not sufficiently tested & studied.


As rapidly as this virus hit, and spread, there was no time to "test" these vaccines for several years, before releasing them to the public.  It's somewhat amazing that there were vaccines developed within a few months that have proven to be 90%+ effective.  Had the nation waited for full FDA approval....which still hasn't occurred...we would be seeing deaths in the millions, by now, and our hospitals and morgues would be overrun.  

As this virus mutates, there will probably be an ongoing need for modified Booster Shots.  There will probably Never be a vaccine that is 100% effective for all people.  And...I suspect we will be living with some form of this virus for many years.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> There are other cases that don't involve obese, elderly or immune system abnormalities where the vaccine just doesn't work because it was not sufficiently tested & studied.  Safe & effective vaccine development is a 10-15 year process.  So, we can't expect more than we're getting.



Vaccines are currently in active testing since they were granted emergency use status. 

I posted in another thread about dialysis center Hep B vaccinations and antibody titers.  Staff were administered the three shot Hep B vaccine course.   After a period of time in which antibodies should've been produced, they were tested for antibody levels.  A few people who were perfectly healthy would just not develop antibodies even with a booster course.  There are Always! outliers in medicine.  There will be with the Covid vaccines if they eventually pass this phase of testing and are granted full, traditional approval by the FDA and other world organizations.

I'm skeptical of many of the newer vaccines such as the shingles etc and hugely distrust Big Pharma. Think we're giving too many immunizations too young and are triggering autism in genetically susceptible children. But @win231 I do think you're engaging in all or nothing thinking regarding the Covid vaccines.  Not much in life is so simple that we can look at it from a one-sided perspective.


----------



## win231 (Jun 18, 2021)

Don M. said:


> As rapidly as this virus hit, and spread, there was no time to "test" these vaccines for several years, before releasing them to the public.  It's somewhat amazing that there were vaccines developed within a few months that have proven to be 90%+ effective.  Had the nation waited for full FDA approval....which still hasn't occurred...we would be seeing deaths in the millions, by now, and our hospitals and morgues would be overrun.
> 
> As this virus mutates, there will probably be an ongoing need for modified Booster Shots.  There will probably Never be a vaccine that is 100% effective for all people.  And...I suspect we will be living with some form of this virus for many years.


Sure - "90%+ Effective."  'Cuz _WE_ say it's 90% effective. You can always trust the word of the people selling a product; they'd _never _exaggerate claims. That just wouldn't be right. 

Every doctor who promotes a magic weight-loss product on TV can also be trusted; after all, they are REAL doctors.
So when an MD says, _"Eat anything you want; just take "Lipozene, & lose 4 times the weight,"_ you should believe him; he's an expert.  Especially when the doctor, himself says, _"I take Lipozene."

And, when a real doctor says, "Sero-Vital decreases body fat, increases muscle mass & gives you more energy, _you can also bet on that, too.  A doctor would never make false claims for a product just because they're paid a fortune.......   __
According to Dr. Mehmet Oz,_ "If you want to lose weight easily, all you have to do is drink Green Coffee Extract."_
Since Caffeine is a stimulant, maybe it will make your Covid vaccine work more effectively.
The fact that the doctor is paid a fortune to promote the product does not create any bias, whatsoever.    

And a Reverse Mortgage is a great idea - 'Cuz Tom Selleck, Henry Winkler & Steve Garvey said so.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 19, 2021)

@John cycling   Just noticed you 'laughed' in reaction to the OP.  That's seriously messed up.  Do you realize how anxious these people, their family members and caregivers are?   Regardless of what your stance is on vaccines, that's an awful reaction to a report of people who are suffering.   Keep your polarized view if you must, but dang, dude, don't jettison common decency for it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 19, 2021)

There were some rumors out there that if one took the same dietary measures like consuming high levels of zinc and vitamin C a week before or after the vax it wouldn't take hold. Also reading the PCR unless done right/adjusted down will give alot of false positives.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> There were some rumors out there that if one took the same dietary measures like consuming high levels of zinc and vitamin C a week before or after the vax it wouldn't take hold. Also reading the PCR unless done right/adjusted down will give alot of false positives.


When I hear the term "False Positives," I'm reminded of a friend who was drug tested & fired after a positive test.  Since he didn't use drugs, he sued his employer & had several other drug tests privately that were all negative.  Someone suggested to him that the positive test may have been caused by him eating several Poppy Seed Danishes, (he really liked them).
His lawsuit was successful - BIG TIME; his employer had to pay him his regular salary, + back pay, interest & damages.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 19, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> There were some rumors out there that if one took the same dietary measures like consuming high levels of zinc and vitamin C a week before or after the vax it wouldn't take hold. Also reading the PCR unless done right/adjusted down will give alot of false positives.



These aren't false positives. People are sick. A cluster of symptomatic residents prompted this round of testing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Nearly 4,000 Breakthrough COVID Infections Have Now Been Reported in Mass.​Health experts are urging vaccinated people to get tested for coronavirus, even for the most mild symptoms, as breakthrough infections continue to be reported​https://www.nbcboston.com/news/loca...tions-have-now-been-reported-in-mass/2408052/


honestly this isn't surprising. i don't think these vaccinations last as along as they hoped. i can't see getting one every 3 months. or one really strong one that might be the death of us. thanks for sharing becky.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> honestly this isn't surprising. i don't think these vaccinations last as along as they hoped. i can't see getting one every 3 months. or one really strong one that might be the death of us. thanks for sharing becky.


I don't think it's a matter of how long it lasts but how effective it is in each patient as noted in the op. There could be bad batches as well. I think it was NYC that 50 people who so got some.

And hate to say but the conspiratorial part of me wonders if mishandling or damaged vax being administered and covered up. Even worse have to wonder if they are running experiments with certain lot numbers anything from a placebo or have different quantities and contents in them.

Right now I think it's not just as effective as think or market them.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I don't think it's a matter of how long it lasts but how effective it is in each patient as noted in the op. There could be bad batches as well. I think it was NYC that 50 people who so got some.
> 
> And hate to say but the conspiratorial part of me wonders if mishandling or damaged vax being administered and covered up. Even worse have to wonder if they are running experiments with certain lot numbers anything from a placebo or have different quantities and contents in them.
> 
> Right now I think it's not just as effective as think or market them.


i really doubt with a virus this dangerous that they would be allowed to run experiments on the general population with placebos.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i really doubt with a virus this dangerous that they would be allowed to run experiments on the general population with placebos.


The 'experiments' probably would go on all the time not just this virus. That's extreme but would not put it past various government types or pharma researchers & execs.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> The 'experiments' probably would go on all the time not just this virus. That's extreme but would not put it past various government types or pharma researchers & execs.


i really don't think they could legally do that outside the parameters of an actual study.


----------



## win231 (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i really doubt with a virus this dangerous that they would be allowed to run experiments on the general population with placebos.


We've done worse:
https://www.mcgill.ca/oss/article/history/40-years-human-experimentation-america-tuskegee-study


----------



## Rainee (Jun 20, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I'm not trying to fuel any debate here.  At this point I have things going on that are much more pressing of my attention.  If in fact these are significant events, there is little to nothing I can do about.  Here are some questions right off the top of my head:
> 
> Are these people actually sick or are they just being tested and getting positive results?
> What tests are being used.
> ...


Was thinking the same thing do the ones who are positive go home and quarantine , do they have treatment or do 14 days
and just get over it ?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 20, 2021)

Rainee said:


> Was thinking the same thing do the ones who are positive go home and quarantine , do they have treatment or do 14 days
> and just get over it ?


Apparently many of those positive tests are also showing physical symptoms, not necessarily in dire straits or hospitalized but showing symptoms.


----------

